# Vostok Europe Watches



## sangman2000 (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi Guys just been looking at the Vostok Europe site and have taken a liking to this: orange Expedition 2006 http://www.vostokeur...edition-52.html . Ijust wondered, has anyone had any experience with Vostok Europe watches, or this model?. I have brought Vostok watches before and for what they cost they seem imho to be gvfo but I know absoloutly nothing about Vostok Europe.


----------



## bio (Mar 11, 2010)

sangman2000 said:


> Hi Guys just been looking at the Vostok Europe site and have taken a liking to this: orange Expedition 2006 http://www.vostokeur...edition-52.html . Ijust wondered, has anyone had any experience with Vostok Europe watches, or this model?. I have brought Vostok watches before and for what they cost they seem imho to be gvfo but I know absoloutly nothing about Vostok Europe.


I have a Vostok Europe Gaz-14, which I picked up last year:










I was torn between the Gaz and the 2006 Expedition, but liked the blue of the Gaz better. I am however, planning to sell mine and go for the expedition or maybe a vintage Russian (more likely).

If I am not wrong, the Expedition has the same Vostok 2426 movement as the GAz-14.

The watch itself is well built and has a good wrist presence. The decorated movement is really beautiful, though you won't be able to view it on in the Expedition.

You can hand wind the movement and they have a run time for around 27-30 hrs. They don't hack though. As for accuracy, when mine arrived it was running around +120 sec! But it soon (around 10 days) came down to a much respectable rate of around +10s 

They're good watches for the money, so I'd definitely recommend them.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I got this when I retired last September thanks to kind donations from this forum :rltb:

*Vostok Europe `Red Square`, cal.2432 32 Jewels*



















It`s a great well made watch which I often wear, I haven`t really checked how accurate it is over 24 hours but then again I`ve never noticed any problems


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

My K3 all black pvd, got this from German ebay for Â£89 new with all papers, it pays to browse, a similar K3 on a US ebay sellers site for $299, keeps brilliant time. Please excuse the poor pic.


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

sangman2000 said:


> Hi Guys just been looking at the Vostok Europe site and have taken a liking to this: orange Expedition 2006 http://www.vostokeur...edition-52.html . Ijust wondered, has anyone had any experience with Vostok Europe watches, or this model?. I have brought Vostok watches before and for what they cost they seem imho to be gvfo but I know absoloutly nothing about Vostok Europe.


Watch the Expedition if you are looking for a screw down crown, as far as I know it don't have one, although being classed as one of the toughest VE's it ought to!


----------



## marillion2 (Jan 11, 2009)

A bit better (I hope) pic of the K3.


----------



## riknoneil (Aug 21, 2007)

I have a few VE watches, including the orange 2006 Expedition model that you have your eye on. I like the Expedition - nice "wrist presence" and a nice solid feel to it. Also, it does have a screw down crown.

Prices are getting silly now but the German website you got your picture from generally has them in stock and at reasonable prices - unlike some of the UK sites who never seem to have any stock. I get the impression that, in the UK, they are preferentially supplied to/sold through shopping channels to keep the prices up. I have bought from the German website a couple of times and service is very good. You also get (well, I assume you still do) a "surprise" with your purchase - it's not much, but it's the thought that counts.

A work of caution though....I have had a few problems with VE watches. I have a K3 with a screw down crown that doesn't. It was replaced by the UK distributer after several failed attemps to fix it, but the new one is broken too. I believe this can also be a problem with the Rocket model. I have other screw down crown watches that work fine, so I don't think it's anything I'm doing wrong that results in them breaking. Also, the winding rotor in my 2006 Expedition detached itself within a few days of me getting it. It was repaired though, and I've had no problems since.


----------

